# The weather is bad today



## HD148478

Hello!

How do you say "the weather is bad today" in japanese ?

It's ok in romaji or hiragana, but not kanji please.

Thanks.


----------



## Biel Isern

Esprero que et vagi bé així:

Kyou ha tenki ga warui desu
今日は天気が悪いです


----------



## AccioJo

Biel sern ,i think you mean "kyou Wa"


----------



## Biel Isern

Well, you are right! You write it "ha", but read it "wa"


----------



## HD148478

Arigatô gozaimasu, thank you very much, gracias, gràcies =)


----------



## Pandore_vn

I think "kyo tenki ha warui ne" or " kyo, tenki ha yokunai ne" is more natural


----------



## Flaminius

Hello, *Pandore_vn*.  Welcome to the forums!

To my mind, _kyō-wa_ makes a perfect preamble for a sentence that is about anything related to "today."  Postposition _-ga_ is also frequently used to introduce a smaller topic within the main topic marked by _-wa_.

I vote for the translation by *Biel Isern*:


> Kyou ha tenki ga warui desu
> 今日は天気が悪いです


----------



## Pandore_vn

Hi Faminius,
Thanks for your comment.  I asked my Japanese friend and he said, as you said 今日は天気が悪いです makes a standard sentence in grammar, and my interpretation only used in consevation. In consevation, particle such as "ha" or "ga" is sometime left out to shorten the sentence. I didnt know about that. Thank you very much


----------



## Starfrown

What do you think about the following in common speech:

今日、天気悪い

??

Flam, wathavy, wishfull, other natives


----------



## Taro Ultra

Hello,

In daily conversation, I use following phrases:

今日、天気悪いね。
今日は、天気良くないよ。
今日って、天気良くないね。
今日はね、天気は悪いけどね、気分はいいよ。
・・・・

I think, 'は(-wa)' is sometimes omitted.
And 'よ(-yo)' or 'ね(-ne)' can be used to soften the sentence.
So, you can make various convinations.

But I think the most simple and normal style is 今日は天気悪いね.

However, 
今日、天気悪い
is not so often used because this sentence has cold feeling, unfriendliness, bad-mood...

Doudesuka?


----------



## Wishfull

I agree with Taro Ultra.

I myself don't say it without "は" in my daily conversation.

From my experience, I only know that
a 関西人(kansaijin)　might say;
"きょう　てんき　わぁるぅ!" "きょうてんき*わる*!"
with his 関西弁アクセント.


----------

